# Cyperus helferi, new growth suffering!



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I rcently planted some Cyperus helferi in my 20 long, but it doesn't seem to be doing well at all. I suspect it's the high temperature, but I want to be sure.

Details-

2x18W Regular T5
2 mLs of Seachem Iron once a week
5 mLs TMG once a week
6 mLs Excel about everyday (sometimes I forget)
1/4 tsp of KNO3 once a week
0.2 mLs of Fleet Enema once a week

gH: 9
kH: 2
Temp: 84F

All the other plants which include Broadleaf Stellata, Blyxa japonica (nice deep red coloration), H. verticillata and the rest of the 'easy to grow' plants are doing great; yet the Cyperus is suffering. And I'm not sure if the high temperature is the answer?


----------



## |squee| (Feb 3, 2005)

I've no experience with Cyperus helferi, but according to sources I've read online this plant takes a long time to acclimatise.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I had it growing in similar temps as you (Florida summers). It does take a while to get used to its environment. I really liked it, except it seemed to be a magnet for algae. I also discovered it doesn't like to be uprooted. Whenever I would pull it up to thin out it would take a long time to start growing once again. FWIW, my water is much harder than yours (kh 9-10).


----------



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

Beautiful plant, but as stated, severe algae magnet and long time to get going. Loves lots of CO2 also, not sure if 6ml Excel is a hige dosage or not, especially if you're sometimes forgetting a day...


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the reassurance, but it seems the new growth is really white and all the older leaves are dieing at the tips (but I believe it was like this when I got it) - the only thing that is concerning is the white leaves.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

This plant took a while to get going in my tank, but now it grows steadily.

A little OT, but did I read correctly this is in a 20 gallon tank? Cyperus helferi gets 2 feet tall.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Stick a piece of root tab inder it.


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

i suspect the plants we get are emersed form. this could explain why it grows so slowly.
agree with terence this plant is an algae magnet... very annoying...


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

What is your substrate? I've read that its a heavy root feeder, and my experience would confirm that. I grow it with a soil sublayer, coarse sand toplayer, and its been really easy for me (please don't take that the wrong way, I was just surprised at these troubles). No CO2 or dosing, approx 2.6 wpg, 2 x 13w AH Supply retrofit on a 10 gal strip light.

I DID get a submerged-grown starter plant, which I think plays a MAJOR role in success with this plant. It does have a substantial root system, and has thrown out several runners. Even the little runners get a good root system going quickly.

I would give it some nutrients at its roots, and cut off any damaged old growth. This may be the transition from emersed to submerged growth.

Best of luck with it!
-Jane


----------



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

Jane in Upton said:


> I DID get a submerged-grown starter plant, which I think plays a MAJOR role in success with this plant. It does have a substantial root system, and has thrown out several runners. Even the little runners get a good root system going quickly.
> 
> -Jane


I understood that C. helferi doesn't put out runners... not in the same way that Vallisneria sp do, for instance. Are you sure it's C. helferi that you have?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Pseud said:


> I understood that C. helferi doesn't put out runners... not in the same way that Vallisneria sp do, for instance. Are you sure it's C. helferi that you have?


That is true, C. helferi does not put out runners. It grows new plants either at the base of the mother plant or on a stalk that grows from the center of the mother plant much like a sword plant would.


----------



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

AaronT said:


> That is true, C. helferi does not put out runners. It grows new plants either at the base of the mother plant or on a stalk that grows from the center of the mother plant much like a sword plant would.


Yeah, thanks, I was wondering how to describe it's propogation method!


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm growing it in inert (not so true) Tahitan Moon Sand. I'm not sure I want to use a root tab, all I have are the Plantabbs by AP and tehy contain a whole lot of NPK. Should I give it some more time, I'm content with that as long as it doesn't die on me. Thanks everyone for the help!


----------

